# Showtime - Thurman vs Chaves, Berto vs S Karass and undercard



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Whats your predictions kiddas?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Anthony Dirrell results from today



Spoiler













Anthony Dirrell TKO-3 Anthony Hanshaw. He called out Bika after the fight


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> Whats your predictions kiddas?


Chaves late stoppage.
Berto UD.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

this is a good card tonite


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Can't wait for the action to begin. Some good matchups tonight.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

War One Time!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I don´t think Berto has enough power to stop Karass...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks Tage for taking over.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Looking forward to Thurman/Chaves the most. Should be a good card.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Looking forward to Thurman/Chaves the most. Should be a good card.


Yep, same here.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Vic said:


> I don´t think Berto has enough power to stop Karass...


Berto has enough power to KO anyone at Welterweight. He's just mentally weak and still searching for his identity as a fighter..


----------



## InHumanForm (May 10, 2013)

lets go one time!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

i got boxnation so any wise words from the showtime crew would be nice to add please


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Dat lisp.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Let's go Keith! Time to make a statement.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Vamos La Joya !!!!!!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

no picture


HI 


FUCKING


LARIOUS


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Checking in. :good


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

here we go thurman, chaves


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

dont think chaves has the goods to beat thurman. but i dont like thurman train. sort of want to see an upset. hands are static as a defence and he has poor lateral movement.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn, I haven't been this excited in a while....


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Thurman already showing that he's still slightly off-balance after every big punch.

Not so good.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chaves has a nice left hook


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

THAT'S what I'm talikng about! If Chavez can counter well, Thurman still has that huge defensive hole, just waiting to be filled.He leans in too far, then leaves his chin exposed for a split second before pulling back.every time.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Chaves 1-0


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

:clap: Top opening round

Chaves can handle himself.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

This Chaves guy is no walkover.

This should be a good one..


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

thurman already in deep waters


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

damn this is good


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 9 Chaves
Thurman disappointing as always, counter right from Chaves is going to catch a wild Thurman coming in.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Close round.
Thurman looks surprised...


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Very interesting opening round.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Good opening round. Thought Chaves edged it. 10-9 Chaves.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I got Chavez winning so far


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 2 10-9 Chaves.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Thurman looking a little gun shy. He needs to start countering


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

thurman better box this guy. chaves is a banger and has a good chin


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I still expect Thurman to win by KO, but Chavez looks impressive: 

He's boxing well, going to the body, staying calm & balanced, countering really well... and he's conserving energy. Thurman is burning calories like crazy. I don't think he has any thoughts at all of going into deep rounds. That arrogance could be his undoing.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Really close second round I gave it to Thurman.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2
10 - 9 Chaves
20 - 18 Chaves


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

this is a pretty skilled fight with a lot of defense


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3
10 - 9 Chaves
30 - 27 Chaves


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

This has to be jcChavez real son


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

3rd to Chaves.

2-1 Chaves


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Damn, come on Thurman..


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

1.10-9 chaves
2.10-9 chaves
3.10-9 chaves

the guy has to reassess his approach


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

3-0 Chaves


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

10-9 chaves again!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Both fighters extremely basic in attack, except Chaves has more tools in that he has a nice sneaky left hook to go along with his right while Thurman has nothing.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Excellent fight.

If Thurman survives this, he will have learned a HUGE lesson.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

thurman is getting that work :bbb


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This Chaves guy is pretty good. He could win a title at WW


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Chaves is a beast! nice work by this guy....the argentines are on the come up 29-28 Chaves


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Chaves isn't a bit bothered by Thurman's punches. That "not being bothered" seems to be bothering Thurman more than anything Chaves is doing.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Thurman got his attention there.


----------



## randomwalk (Jul 13, 2013)

Keith Thurman is another Al Haymon Creation. 4-0 Chaves.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Shiiiit this is a good fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4
10 - 9 Thurman
39 - 37 Chaves


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Strong Thurman round.

2-2


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

thurman out of his league so far


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Have it 39-37 so far for Chaves.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

1.10-9 chaves
2.10-9 chaves
3.10-9 chaves
4.9-10 thurman

well he listens to me.

changed up the pattern tried to counter and draw chaves in.

chaves did some good work and i would say it was a pick em round until the last exchange of punches won by thurman


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

what a fight, both dudes throwing bombs, round 4 to thurman. 38-38


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

bloody noses for both


is thurmans nose bleeding? i thought it was after that elbowish thing chaves got a bollocking form the ref for.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Fight went to shit once Thurman established some respect


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Both guys lost that round. lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5
10 - 9 Thurman
48 - 47 Chaves


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

3-2 Chaves


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

1.10-9 chaves
2.10-9 chaves
3.10-9 chaves
4.9-10 thurman
5.9-10 thurman


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

48-47 for Chaves.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Even round?


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

hahahaha they both gassed now, and here i was saying it was a great fight, spoke to soon


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

48-47 Chaves


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

errsta said:


> Both guys lost that round. lol


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Thurman still seems to be going for the KO, burning up those calories, whereas Chavez is boxing & fighting a twelve-rounder. 

If Thurman doesn't take him out soon, the last few rounds will be VERY interesting.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

3-3 even


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 6 - 10-9 Chaves.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6
10 - 9 Thurman (big left hook at end stole it for thruman in a close round)
57- 57 even


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

58- 56 Thurman now after sweeping the last 3


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

57-57 even


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

OK, I have a new favorite ring girl..... :hey


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Chaves also landed his in that last second ..


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thurman starting to take control


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Imo, Thurman edges another close round. Even 57-57


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

1.10-9 chaves
2.10-9 chaves
3.10-9 chaves
4.9-10 thurman
5.9-10 thurman 
6.9-10 thurman


thurman finishing the exchanges with a left and throws three punches to chaves 1 or 2.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Gave the 6th to Thurman.

3-2 and one even.


----------



## InHumanForm (May 10, 2013)

from a war to a boxing match


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow. Even round?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 7 - 10-9 Chaves.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

what a round


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

God damn that's a tough one to score.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7
10 - 9 Chaves (Thurman is starting to hurt Chaves with the left hook)
67 - 66 Chaves


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

1.10-9 chaves
2.10-9 chaves
3.10-9 chaves
4.9-10 thurman
5.9-10 thurman
6.9-10 thurman
7.10-10 draw
phh pick em round


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Both had taken some pretty good shots


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Wow. Even round?


:nonoChaves won it!


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Thurman is showing some championship mettle here. The perfect fight for both fighters at this stage of their career. Props to both of their management for some ballsy matchmaking.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Fucking hell, these rounds are close. 67-66 Thurman.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Thurman took those shots! Round 7 to Chaves

Even fight.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

67-66 thurman


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8
10 - 9 Chaves
77 - 75 Chaves


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

5-3 Thurman


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Round 8 close, but you gotta' give it to Chavez.

The judges are going to be able to do whatever they've been paid to do. I assume that means a Thurman decision.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

1.10-9 chaves
2.10-9 chaves
3.10-9 chaves
4.9-10 thurman
5.9-10 thurman
6.9-10 thurman
7.9-10 thurman
8.10-9 chaves


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 8 - 10-9 Chaves.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I still think Thurman wastes too much energy


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

77-75 Chaves


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

76-76.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

5-3 Chaves


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Round 8 was close.
gave it to Chaves 4-3


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

if this goes to the cards both guys will feel they won...Good close fight.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

body shot.

chaves down


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

That knockdown will probably seal the deal..A fight as close as this one has been every point matters


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

85-85


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9
10 - 8 Thurman
85 - 85 Even


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

No problem..Chaves is still winning it.....


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I still think Thurman wastes too much energy


Yep. I've been saying that since round 2. :deal


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I was gonna say before the knockdown that Thurman needs to come forward. He sucks on the backfoot. Now he definitely needs to do it


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

10-8 round for Thurman


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

1.10-9 chaves
2.10-9 chaves
3.10-9 chaves
4.9-10 thurman
5.9-10 thurman
6.9-10 thurman
7.9-10 thurman
8.10-9 chaves
9.8-10 thurman


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

87-83 Thurman


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Might be the difference in the end, this 10-8 round. 86-84 Thurman.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Thurman a beast!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10
Thurman KO10


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Thurman showing that championship mettle. Good win.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Yep. I've been saying that since round 2. :deal


yeah he loads up too much, and then he bounces around too much even when he's staying in 1 spot


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

chaves hurt to the body more than i thought. he looked like he was going to fall in the first 3 seconds of the round


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow!!! Thurman is a fucking killer! 2 hard mutherfuckers in there tonight, Chaves impressed the hell out of me, Thurman showed he got the guts to pull through adversity


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

One time:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Both men certainly won tonight.


Man, do I wanna' see a REMATCH ! (not right away, though.)


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Good win. 1 times that dude


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

That was impressive.

Hope we see Chaves in a significant fight on US tv again.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm not that high on Thurman but he fought very well tonight. He'll learn a lot from this fight. Chaves is a pretty good fighter


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I feel for Chavez he fought a hell of a fight and quite frankly I think he has a higher ceiling than Maidana at WW. He needs to get his ass to the US with a solid trainer and he will make MAJOR noise in WW.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Chaves was tired and that body punch took a lot of him....Chaves can performe better than that btw.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Impressed with Thurman only had Chavez win 1 round and 1 other was close,. Chaves can come back too.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

That was for REAL!!

Chaves was no joke son! Thurman gettin' it done out there :horse


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

sort out the belts you mugs


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

i had chaves winning and then thurman just came on in the last 3.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

All it takes is ONE TIME!!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thurman is now mandatory for Bradley/Marquez winner


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

thurman showed resilience and mad heart


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

He's Adrien Broner's mandatory :gbrones


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

LOL!!!


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

SAN DIEGO!!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Mofo said San Diego :rofl


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He's Adrien Broner's mandatory :gbrones


Lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Chaves was tired and that body punch took a lot of him....Chaves can performe better than that btw.


Well we have to give Thurman the credit, he is the reason Chaves didn't perform to the best of his ability.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> He's Adrien Broner's mandatory :gbrones


You are right, I mixed up the WBO and WBA on my screen.

I think Broner can handle Thurman.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Thurman still has holes in his defense, and he wastes a lot of energy, but he certainly answer all questions about his heart tonight. Plus, his ability & willingness to adapt in the middle of the fight was impressive.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

WORST shout out ever


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Well we have to give Thurman the credit, he is the reason Chaves didn't perform to the best of his ability.


Yeah.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You are right, I mixed up the WBO and WBA on my screen.
> 
> I think Broner can handle Thurman.


yeah when I read your post, I thought i made a mistake


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Thurman is now mandatory for Bradley/Marquez winner


He's Broner's mandatory. They fought for Chaves' interim welterweight title.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Thurman still has holes in his defense, and he wastes a lot of energy, but he certainly answer all questions about his heart tonight. Plus, his ability & willingness to adapt in the middle of the fight was impressive.


Chaves got tired and didn´t fight like he should.....he didn´t use too many uppercuts like he used too. Looked very tense, likely because he was fighting in Thurman´s house....


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

So Broner is going to beat one of these guys asses lol. Would love to see Broner KO the winner of this fight


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Figuerora is another Haymon hype job


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

broner will run than face that boy


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Chaves was a tough mofo to be fair he'd probably KO a lot of the top welters


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Chaves got tired and didn´t fight like he should.....he didn´t use too many uppercuts like he used too. Looked very tense, likely because he was fighting in Thurman´s house....


Thurman is from Brooklyn not San antonio.

----

figoroua and Arakawa both have longer reaches than Thurman and Chaves. LOL

What is crazy is that Broner seems to be staying at 135


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Figueroa trying to copy broners swag with the highlighter shoes...


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Does Figueroa have the stamina to do this for 12?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

arakawa deserves a medal. for that.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Arakawa hurt figuroa bad late in the round


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Omar is a monster but that style of fighting is gonna get him whooped when he steps up..


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Figueroa is so fun to watch!!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow great first round. Arakawa won't stand up for the entire 12 rounds at this rate, that's for sure.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner is the mandatory for two fights on the same card. LOL
That boy is good.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Not too skilled though.....Figueroa I mean.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

arakawa was on his knees you fool. standing 8 count!!??!?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Figueroa changes his stance too many times.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Fuck it. I got the Chinese guy by late stoppage. Figueroa's gonna gas out..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Figoroa is a knockout waiting to happen and is lucky his ass didn't get DQ'd for hitting a downed opponent


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Slowest fighter ive ever seen i think.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

GO ON NIHITO

he is pushing towards figueroa and holding. he knows figueroa wants to finish.

omar looks to be tiring. 


go on bro stay in his face and let his shots wash over the cliffs.


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

Arakawa has no pop, and is slow as shit for a lightweight


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

War nahito!!!!!!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

These guys are saying fuck defense and throw everything and the kitchen sink!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Jesus. That round was brutal


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Showtime wins again this Saturday in Church's book


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:damn


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

God damn Shimings tough as hell


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This is the fight of the night.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:scaredas:


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

he may lack pop but i dont hink he needs a one shot ko. he just needs to stay among omar while he works a bit. and let figueroas car fall apart.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

This kid is going to be some new Gatti or something.....


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

OMFG. Crazy fucking round! 29-27 Figueroa. This one could get interesting.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Arakawa is getting a ton of credit for arm punches that aren't landing cleanly.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

omars got a heavy nose bleed


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Gatti-Ward 4


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

...but jesus what a chin/heart in Arakawa


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Arakawa has heart, if he had power this would be over, he is putting the blueprint down on Figoroua going on.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

errsta said:


> ...but jesus what a chin/heart in Arakawa


Yeah


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Slow as fuck but he has a iron chin and body which will prob win this fight.


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

we might be looking at the fight of the year....


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Arakawa is packing granite!


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

This a great fight. I like the Japanese kid.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

That is one tough chinaman


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

errsta said:


> Arakawa is getting a ton of credit for arm punches that aren't landing cleanly.


but thats sort of the beauty of it. he throws a lot nothing but omar returns with harder but more punches to keep him off. he is getting swarmed so he swarms back...but nihito isnt wasting enough energy or damage to really get crushed.

his toughness head first approach is actually smarter better boxing than the more tehcnically correct and solid stlye of omar.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

this mongolian can't bang. unlike like his capital of bangkok


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

This japanese motherfucker is crazy, hahaha.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

my God, this fight is good


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

round of the year? LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Figoroua has tons of heart but it looks like Arakawa is starting to get to him. Both fighters are ruining each other.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

FUCKING HELL this might be stopped you know.


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

Arakawa has the best chin i've seen in a fight since Cotto - Margarito 1


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

How long can they keep this up?


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

This thai fighter is made of granite.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Arakawa has heart, if he had power this would be over, he is putting the blueprint down on Figoroua going on.


:deal

Figueroa still looking for the KO :-(

It makes for a great fight but no way he's going to be able to throw that many big shots down the stretch.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

We've seen some barn burners this year, but this might be the most action packed fight of the year so far. Really struggling to see Arakawa going the distance though.


----------



## Chappy112 (Jun 9, 2013)

This is fucking insane! Arakawa has BALLS


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> How long can they keep this up?


they wont:deal


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

I have Figueroa ahead - he's landing the more meaningful shots. Down the stretch, though, he might find himself being outworked by a guy he's outfighting. It won't matter with that homefield advantage though


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

fight of the year so far.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

What a motherfucking war.
Omar better save his money, he is showing us the best we will ever see of him IMHO.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

This guy is TOUGH!!!


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Ref should've taken a point away, 2nd time Figuerora kept hitting after the break/Arakawa was down


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

this is amazing. amazing LOL


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

doctor coming over in a bit


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Man what a fight!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

both of them where smiling while beating each other up.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I know that they were only booing for two seconds... but FUCK YOU SAN DIEGO!!! How the fuck can anyone boo this?!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Arakawa is gassing himself now, figoroua has better stamina than I thought.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Both guys fully aware they're in a special fight...


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

omar is winning this fight based on the kds but this japanese is tough as balls


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Paulie is right, Diaz vs Figueroa would be great.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

bit worried now for arakawa...health wise. both of them really, but i have seen guys get real hurt and this is the sort of fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This is a great action packed weekend after a slow month


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

How much was that bonus again? :lol:


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Arakawa doesn't even try to roll with the punches


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

This is actually pretty ugly. Pretty much Rios-Alvarado light.

Arakawa is geting killed. Only his granite chin is keeping this fight going.


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

I'm starting to worry about brain swelling....


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Arakawa is nuts....tough as old boots.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

my GOD!!! this is fucking insanity, what a fight. FOTY fosho, Thurman vs Chaves was great too and I'm guessing with guys like Berto and Soto Karass in the main that that won't disappoint either


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I wonder if his corner will stop the fight


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

I can't believe it's barely the 8th round..


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

anybody watching oscar, hes like a kid in a candy store


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Arakawa's hemotoma over his left eye is swelling badly.
Both dudes fucking up their quality of life now, fuck the career.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

They should stop it in the japanese guys corner. I love a war but Id be worried about him.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

This can't be good for arakawa health wise.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Why don't they just hit each other with bricks, & get it over with?

The corner should stop this right now.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

This is getting ugly.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

An RTD would be a very good idea.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

got to stop the fight. arakawa's face really starting to swell now


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

2 more rounds of this. Doctor must be getting for concussion now


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Arakawa's legs gone but still popping Figoroa's head bad and landing nice body shots. 
Jesus christ this is brutal


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Sorry but time to stop this. Arakawa isn't throwing anything of significance and is taking too many hard shots. Shades of Mancini-Kim


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

omars nose needs surgery


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

If Duke was there, the damn towel would be thrown in


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

docotr coming in...no ignore me


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Am i the only one who forgot all about scoring this fight from the 5th round up until now?


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

I can't be the only one hoping Arakawa can land a huge shot and stop Figueroa.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Archer said:


> I can't be the only one hoping Arakawa can land a huge shot and stop Figueroa.


Seconded


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

UGH I'm missing all of this! damn showtime! FYI Nihito Arakawa is definitely a Japanese name


----------



## Chappy112 (Jun 9, 2013)

This is getting extremely dangerous for Arakawa.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

fight needs to be stopped, Arakawa doesn't have the power to end this and a couple more rounds can take years off his life now


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

montreals hospitals are going to be busy tonight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Did arakawa buckle figoroa's knees with that left at the end of the round?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

They're tired now


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

FUCKING hell anyone seen the amount of empty seats!?!?!?

tut tut you people of san diego


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

figueroa can go for another 5


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

So much action in this fight that I'm tired of seeimg it..


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm pretty disgusted now with the announcers. They know this is ugly & dangerous, yet they keep saying what a great & entertaining fight it is.

I guess Showtime has laid down the law: No more boring fights, no throwing in the towel, not early stoppages. They want to see carnage, for the ratings.

This is like the Roman Coliseum. When do they release the fricking lions?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

What a great fight, respect to both men, absolute warriors.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

has to be the best slugfest i have ever seen


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


>


hahahaha yes


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

God damn, fight of the fucking ear.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I've seen more skill in many bar fights.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I'm pretty disgusted now with the announcers. They know this is ugly & dangerous, yet they keep saying what a great & entertaining fight it is.
> 
> I guess Showtime has laid down the law: No more boring fights, no throwing in the towel, not early stoppages. They want to see carnage, for the ratings.
> 
> This is like the Roman Coliseum. When do they release the fricking lions?


the fuck? :blood


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

Arakawa is a fucking samurai warrior.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Wouldn't be surprised if Arakawa's granite chin broke his hands.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Joel Diz needs to get his card revoked.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

3 mins, just get this over with lads.


back up the ambulances to the fucking turnbuckles


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Fuck meeeeeeee


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Jesus


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

fight of the year


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Great see saw battle. Man what a year for boxing


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

fight of the year easily LOL


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Great fight. One of the fights of the year if not THE fight of the year....


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

FOTY! want a rematch even though scorecards might be wide.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

has anyone actually been scoring this :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

fuck it... lets go 15


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

somebody link me to the fights tomorrow guys

I was watching Thurman-Chaves and my stream started being a pain in foreskin


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Akagawa landing just 14 out of 219 jabs


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

this is gatt-ward all over again


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> has anyone actually been scoring this :lol::lol::lol::lol:


:lol: hell no.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Do you all think Broner will fight Figoroua or Thurman?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The loser of the fight lands 280 punches :jayz


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

ud
118-108
118-108
119-107

omar


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

FOTY?

C'mon. It was action-packed, but ugly as hell. Calling this FOTY is an insult to the sport.


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

Arakawa's heart makes you emotional. He couldn't bust a grape and yet he fought his ass off. Respect


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Nobody won this fight.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

Fkin hell sounded like a great fight damn shame count watch it


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Get the fuck out of here with those scorecards! Not saying that the wrong man won at all, but it was a lot closer than that.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> FOTY?
> 
> C'mon. It was action-packed, but ugly as hell. Calling this FOTY is an insult to the sport.


It has to be there with all the others.....


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> :lol: hell no.


i've just seen a seriuos lack of numbers in the last hour.:lol:


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Nobody won this fight.


omar won and had the knock downs


----------



## Chappy112 (Jun 9, 2013)

Seriously, 1 round for Arakawa?


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> FOTY?
> 
> C'mon. It was action-packed, but ugly as hell. Calling this FOTY is an insult to the sport.


fuck off


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

I love this guy no ****


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: somebody said his knickname should be kamikaze


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> FOTY?
> 
> C'mon. It was action-packed, but ugly as hell. Calling this FOTY is an insult to the sport.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Trainer joel Diaz wins again. Unreal fighters coming out of his camps. Even in mma


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> omar won and had the knock downs


 Pyrrhic Victory


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Tage_West said:


>


Lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

damn it looks like Kamikaze is about to fall asleep standing up just now


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I just watched one of the best fights I've ever seen.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

FFS get that man some medical attention.. geez.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

118-108, 118-108, 119-107 wtf. ridiculous scorevards LOL

yeah, omar won but come on


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

I thought he was going to give the belt to Arakawa there for a second.


----------



## Tarman (Jun 16, 2012)

What a fight, foty so far for me.

Had it 114 - 112 Figueroa, those cards seemed a bit too wide. 

Does anyone have the punchstats?

The Japanese guy needs to spend the night in hospital as a precaution btw.


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

get Arakawa on ice....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> damn it looks like Kamikaze is about to fall asleep standing up just now


Shit looked scarry as hell.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I started watching it at round 3 and I made the judgement that this is definitely going to end up in a brutal KO soon. 

I watched 9 rounds of onslaught.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> I love this guy no ****


"OMA-HITO I LOVE YOU"

to rephrase larry merchant


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Tage_West said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

PabstBlueRibbon said:


> I thought he was going to give the belt to Arakawa there for a second.


That would have been awesome.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: somebody said his knickname should be kamikaze


That was me over on the scene lol


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

119-107 r u fuggin kidding me LOL


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Figueroa's ring age has dramatically increased lol


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Archer said:


> get Arakawa on ice....


Along with some cocaine, a few hookers and a cake.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Shit looked scarry as hell.


yeah he was just standing there struggling to keep his eyes open


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

a tweet from gabriel rosado

A Japanese knew the state and city he was at with his s/o after a war! Makes Thurman look even more #foolish lmao


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> "OMA-HITO I LOVE YOU"
> 
> to rephrase larry merchant


:yep

Hopefully he's in good health. What a warrior.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> That was me over on the scene lol


:lol: credit to you. That'll name will stick


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

de la hoya giving both the knockout bonus


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> a tweet from gabriel rosado
> 
> A Japanese knew the state and city he was at with his s/o after a war! Makes Thurman look even more #foolish lmao


Rosado just wants some attention. Pathetic.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fights like this really piss me off.

You've got Bunce talking absolute shit, and completely pissing on the other fights of the year and amazing displays of heart like Bradley/Prod-Lebedev/Jones by saying "THIS WAS THE BEST". No, you fat twat, that's your opinion, and don't shit on the other fights because you felt like this was the best of the year, because objectively, it wasn't. It was a pretty one sided encounter, with one fighter showing a lot of heart and balls but still gets labeled as the opponent.

They want to talk about Figueroa, and about all this heart he displayed because he had a busted nose. Aw, diddums. Don't even mention the fact that the other guy fought through a fucking blizzard and showed so much heart until the very last bell. Don't mention that he was fighting a blaze with a lighter, don't mention that he obviously had zero power but was still giving his absolute heart. No, treat him like an opponent and act like "oh well what a tough guy he was!" Fuck you, okay. He made the fight. He was the reason that fight was so good. I'm just so bored of this mindset of pushing the winner and the HBO boy. It takes two to make a fight, and I really feel both the commentary and Buncy and whoever his bitch of the week is this time (Barry couldn't get a job anywhere else, I assume) acting like this fucking trooper with a bust nose has so much heart despite the guy who is severely outgunned actually being the true warrior.

Maybe i'm just a really bitter cunt, but I honestly can't stand when both men don't get their fair shake. Yeah, it's fine to give the winner the thumbs up, but I think it's so hideously insulting to act like the other guy is just the opponent and be like "well he fought hard, didn't he?" and then the first words out of Bunce's mouth is how much heart and how great Figoroua was. Just really unfair to me.

Great fight though.

edit: Reading this post back, it seems like I have money on Arakawa. But I just think the guy gave his absolute heart and soul in a fight where he had no chance of winning, and at the end of the fight, they're all talking about Figueroa, and he's just treated as an opponent. I like to think of a fight as 50/50, and no fighter should get more credit after a fight outside of the accomplishment he's made. It's not right. If Arakawa would've won that fight, it would've all been about how Figueroa not being that good and blahblahblah.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

This fight shouldn't of went 12 like that but somehow it did. hopefully a few good brain doctors on call.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Fights like this really piss me off.
> 
> You've got Bunce talking absolute shit, and completely pissing on the other fights of the year and amazing displays of heart like Bradley/Prod-Lebedev/Jones by saying "THIS WAS THE BEST". No, you fat twat, that's your opinion, and don't shit on the other fights because you felt like this was the best of the year, because objectively, it wasn't. It was a pretty one sided encounter, with one fighter showing a lot of heart and balls but still gets labeled as the opponent.
> 
> ...


Spot on.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I knew he busted his hands early. I noticed he stopped turning his punches in the third round.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Tough act to follow. Tbe main event is gonna need a brutal KO.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

OMFG. We still have Berto VS Soto Karass to go. I'm fucking full already, no room for dessert.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> OMFG. We still have Berto VS Soto Karass to go. I'm fucking full already, no room for dessert.


Lol real talk.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I hope Virgil didn't make Berto boring :yep


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

If Berto doesn't win early he is getting KO'd late.
BOOK IT


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

That was an epic display of heart by the japanese.


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

I fucking love boxing..... the greatest sport in the world.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

They fought to the death tonight.

Too much respect for kamikaze


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Interested to see Virgils work with Berto. I think it's a good mix.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

damn i love showtime


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Neither of those guys should be fighting for atleast 6 months and I'm of the opinion neither one of them will ever be the same.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Figueroa's ring age has dramatically increased lol


Putting that much heart into putting this guy away. Then coming up short. Can be mental for some fighters.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jimmy Lennon is GOAT.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

for fuck sake dre/jes this better be good:lol:


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Neither of those guys should be fighting for atleast 6 months and I'm of the opinion neither one of them will ever be the same.


I'm so with you. Especially Arakawa... i seriously hope that the guy is going to be okay, but i'm honestly a little worried. There will most likely be some sort of price to pay for him after a fight like that. But fingers crossed!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

oh damn Berto is boxing


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Berto always reminds me of a Battletoad.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Glad to see Berto's not experimenting with the shoulder roll/philly shell (with the weird underbite lip thing for who knows why)


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

berto hurt by karas


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Berto has no punch resistance whatsoever. Glass punch resistance.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Bertos chin is dog shit


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berto :lol: :-(


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

berto is like a drunk floyd mayweather. this clown is done


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Berto is packing glass in his chin, shame


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Once again, Berto tries the Mayweather shoulder defense, and it fails. Karass throw his right, right over the top.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

1.10-9 soto karass
2.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I want to see Berto with Freddie Roach.

HAS HE ALWAYS HAD A PHILLY SHELL? Because he sucks shit at it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 9 Soto-Karass

Berto been walking straight back and with his hands down all round.
What a fucking idiot. He is done and quite frankly I"m glad he is. 
Cheated the hell out my boy Collazo


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Berto has no fucking clue how to use the shoulder roll, its embarrassing seeing him trying.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Berto not that good. I used to rate him until the Collazo fight.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Berto still a bitch ass


and looks like soto karass is floyds next opponent


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

It seems that Berto is very chinny early in his fights.


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

It's so strange how being confident or not being confident can make or break a fighter.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Berto looks shredded! Fucking hell.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I feel like Berto trying a Philly Shell is just a bad idea. He just gets tagged constantly, not really a style you can just pick up and emulate.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Berto ditched the shoulder roll in favor of the Floyd Mayweather lips out, "you can't hurt me" head shake


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

This is already a much better fight than the last one.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I kind of want to see Berto/Mayweather just for hilarity. If that's why Berto has adopted his style, then fair play, because otherwise I don't get why he thought he could do this.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

why is he fighting like broner? g's us age krice


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Andre Broner :rofl


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I want to see Berto with Freddie Roach.
> 
> HAS HE ALWAYS HAD A PHILLY SHELL? Because he sucks shit at it.


always had it, it's more of a bert cooper defence:yep


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

If Virgil was a good trainer he would try to teach Berto inside defense and a few punches on the inside and how to get space to throw them on the inside. He has fast hands and speed, really needs to use it on the inside.

19 - 19 even


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> I feel like Berto trying a Philly Shell is just a bad idea. He just gets tagged constantly, not really a style you can just pick up and emulate.


Yep. "swat I said earlier. It works for Floyd because he has the reflexes to counter afterwards, but Berto just lets those big looping OH rights come down on him. He doesn't gain his opponent's respect.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

maidana looked like prime james toney against this bum yet berthoe is struggling


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berto needs to put his hands up. He's got slowass feet and he's got a glass jaw


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Berto's handspeed the big difference so far.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Berto and his shoulder roll is comedy gold.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Virgil: "please don't do the shoulder roll!" :rofl

Best advice I heard all night.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Berto swollen under the left eye very bad.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

29 - 28 Karass

Berto still doesn't know how to slip or block uppercuts on the inside. It is like he is retarded. What the fuck has Virgil been working on?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

1.10-9 soto karas
2.9-10 berto
3.9-10 berto

but berto took a lot of shots for his cleaner shots


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bertos power is so overrated. hes even got broners fuggin shoes


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Virgil: "please don't do the shoulder roll!" :rofl
> 
> Best advice I heard all night.


:lol::rofl


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Virgil: "please don't do the shoulder roll!" :rofl
> 
> Best advice I heard all night.


:lol:


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This is proof that Mike Jones is the second best welterweight in the world :deal


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto getting KO'd. No interior defense at all.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Berto is done as a top fighter..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

My God Berto sucks :rofl


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

berto forgot how to fight


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Is Berto's chin made of steel, or does Karass hit like Paulie? Berto should be down by now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

39 - 37 Soto-Karass

Berto is done, glass jawed non boxing hype job.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Berto has no head movement and slow reflexes, just eats crappy looping rights all day


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Virgil isnt whispering this time


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Virgil is pissed.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

He keeps getting hit over the top by right hands while doing the shoulder roll


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

1.10-9 soto karas
2.9-10 berto
3.9-10 berto
4.10-9 soto karass

berto looks too top heavy, he cant get out the way of the shots.

he just leans back in the way of his oppoenants shots and just get crushed form above.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Berto getting found so fucking easy. He's got no plan. Looks half KO'd

Coto karrass just keep chipping away


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

i think berto has hurt his shoulder there.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The ref is looking to stop it.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

I need to pat myself on the back I've always said Berthoe sucked even when he was undefeated.

and to think that darryl cocksucker argued that cotto was afraid of him


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Do you all think Berto is milking the shoulder?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

GET OUT OF THE WAY


please


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

:rofl when berthoe ko'd this mexican bum on hbo in 1 round Reppin said pacquiao wouldn't dare to fight him :lol:


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

berto is done at 29


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berto is no Mike Jones


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

How is Berto losing this fight?

Karass is a B level gatekeeper at best!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

1.10-9 soto karas
2.9-10 berto
3.9-10 berto
4.10-9 soto karass
5.10-9 soto karass


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Do you all think Berto is milking the shoulder?


:yep


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Margarito would've made berto suck his cock


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

yeah go back to the shoulder roll.

it worked so well for you before


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Berto is no Mike Jones


Didn't soto tap that too? I remember soto was whipping him but I don't remember the results


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

yeah. if it was dislocated it or anything too major it wouldnt be up right now.


Sweethome_Bama said:


> Do you all think Berto is milking the shoulder?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Berto sucks, but he is fighting pretty good with only a left hand right now.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> i think berto has hurt his shoulder there.


Berto still has heart. Apparently he's Injured and still hanging in there. Karrass seems to be dropping off


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto only has one arm, if Virgil gives a damn about him he should kill the fight right now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

At least Andre Broner has more heart than Vitali


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

does berto even know what to box means?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Someone as powerful as berto should be going to the body a lot more..


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

1.10-9 soto karas
2.9-10 berto
3.9-10 berto
4.10-9 soto karass
5.10-9 soto karass 
6.9-10 berto


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Berto showed up with a shit gameplan....what else is new?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

APOLLO said:


> Didn't soto tap that too? I remember soto was whipping him but I don't remember the results


naw Mike Jones was whooping his ass :deal............in the rematch


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

I've had enough shoulder injuries and surgeries to know the shoulder doesn't hurt even with a damaged rotator cuff right away, the inflammation takes time to set in, only thing that would make it painful is if he tore his entire rotator cuff off the bone or tore his labrum but then he would have disclocated the shoulder.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Looks like berto shoulder mysteriously healed


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto has soo much heart that I have to respect him. He aguably won that round with one fucking hand.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

karas vs mayweather december


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Berto is shot, man......


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

He can't throw the right with any power it just hangs out there like a slap.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

1.10-9 soto karas
2.9-10 berto
3.9-10 berto
4.10-9 soto karass
5.10-9 soto karass
6.9-10 berto 
7.10-9 soto karass


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

I respect Berto. he has a lot of heart, and even with one arm he is showing himself well.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Relentless said:


> I've had enough shoulder injuries and surgeries to know the shoulder doesn't hurt even with a damaged rotator cuff right away, the inflammation takes time to set in, only thing that would make it painful is if he tore his entire rotator cuff off the bone or tore his labrum but then he would have disclocated the shoulder.


I doubt the shoulder hurts that bad, but he still may not be able to use it.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

68-65 Soto Karass. Some close rounds though.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Relentless said:


> I've had enough shoulder injuries and surgeries to know the shoulder doesn't hurt even with a damaged rotator cuff right away, the inflammation takes time to set in, only thing that would make it painful is if he tore his entire rotator cuff off the bone or tore his labrum but then he would have disclocated the shoulder.


Not at all, Im pitched in college (baseball) I partially tore man pitching, and it didnt feel horrible, but It def effected my range of motion and was difficult to throw. I can imagine berto would be feeling the same thing, probably only hurts when he punches.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

continually off balance


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

berto always loses to these b-c level fighters

first ortiz then guerrero now soto caress


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Not at all, Im pitched in college (baseball) I partially tore man pitching, and it didnt feel horrible, but It def effected my range of motion and was difficult to throw. I can imagine berto would be feeling the same thing, probably only hurts when he punches.


don't know about that but i tore my supraspinatus on both arms (not together) and didn't feel anything until a few days later. perhaps he came in with the injury?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

broner must be laughing his arse off


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto if he had any sense would either square up on the inside or change stance so he can shoot counter left hands .


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

78-74 Soto Karass.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

1.10-9 soto karas
2.9-10 berto
3.9-10 berto
4.10-9 soto karass
5.10-9 soto karass
6.9-10 berto 
7.10-9 soto karass
8.9-10 berto


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Relentless said:


> berto always loses to these b-c level fighters
> 
> first ortiz then guerrero now soto caress


Not really a surprise considering Berto is a B-C level fighter himself.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Relentless said:


> don't know about that but i tore my supraspinatus on both arms (not together) and didn't feel anything until a few days later. perhaps he came in with the injury?


Could be....I know when I tore mine I felt it instantly...tried to shrug it off, (it wasnt unbearable unless I was throwing a pitch, similar to a punch. The way he is acting makes it seem like that could be it. Im not doctor though lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berto's chin gets a lot better as fights drag on


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

he is too heavy on his feet side one. he should jab and move before soto karass comes foreward then go to the trenches with the double left to the body.

1.10-9 soto karas
2.9-10 berto
3.9-10 berto
4.10-9 soto karass
5.10-9 soto karass
6.9-10 berto
7.10-9 soto karass
8.9-10 berto 
9.10-9 soto karass


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto simply doesn't know how to fight on the inside.
He should be attacking the body of Soto because it seems to be causing him problems when he lands the left to the liver.


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

Berto needs to start taking shots in warm up because he needs to heat his chin up.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto needs to go after the body Soto was hurt by the shots.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Berto's chin gets a lot better as fights drag on


he doesnt have a bad chin he just cant get out the way of shots.

guerrero is a perfect example.

really top heavy so whenever he gets moved by anything with some authority he stumbles.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto has heart. You have to give it to him, he has nothing but heart.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

bertos shit without them roids


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

1.10-9 soto karas
2.9-10 berto
3.9-10 berto
4.10-9 soto karass
5.10-9 soto karass
6.9-10 berto
7.10-9 soto karass
8.9-10 berto
9.10-9 soto karass 
10. 9-10 berto


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Soto milking the slap, pathetic.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Im starting to root for Berto as the fight goes on...wtf is wrong with me.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> he doesnt have a bad chin he just cant get out the way of shots.
> 
> guerrero is a perfect example.
> 
> really top heavy so whenever he gets moved by anything with some authority he stumbles.


good point. Maybe we've been to unfair on him


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

97-93 Soto Karass.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

i think berto is gonna get the nod. the judges r gonna fug karass since its a slugfest. i think karass is winning the fight


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

i thought that was low?


karass is going to go to war here for this or the last round WAR JESUS!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Soto is weak to the body tonight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto needs to go balls to the wall to the body in 12


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Amir Khan has a higher ring IQ than Berto


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

1.10-9 soto karas
2.9-10 berto
3.9-10 berto
4.10-9 soto karass
5.10-9 soto karass
6.9-10 berto
7.10-9 soto karass
8.9-10 berto
9.10-9 soto karass
10. 9-10 berto 
11. 8-10 berto
12.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

105-103 Soto Karass.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bullshit stoppage give the man a count.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

WHAT!!!!!!?!!?!?!

bonus to soto karass




the tram has been derailed.


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

oh fuck that shit.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

hahahahha


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:rofl :rofl that's what you get for leaving your feet to throw a fucking hook


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Soto!!!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

that was hilarious


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I fucking hate these stoppages....count to ten you piece of shit ref. He got up at 2. Give him a second to get his head right.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Done. ko


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

That was a fucking garbage stoppage.
He beat the count.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

real talk though, that was a shitty stoppage


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh fuck. Didn't see that KO coming at all.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Wtf happened?


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Boom


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

He gets a mandatory 8 and then check him.
That is a shit stoppage and Al is full of shit to try to claim that was a okay stoppage.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't stand Berto, but give the man a count. It's the 12th round.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Have to agree with y'all. Give the guy more than 2 seconds to recover.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

They shoda let him continue


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

Berto fought his ass off with one hand, and you don't even give him a few seconds to clear his head..... suck a dick ref.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

karass vs floyd is deffo next.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

how long before Berto is fed to Broner/Garcia/(Insert Haymon fighter here)


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

That was a bad stoppage


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Respect to Berto. he does come to fight regardless of what people think of flaws


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Relentless said:


> karass vs floyd is deffo next.


:lol:


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Fucking GREAT card!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Dude I dont even like Berto, but fuck, he fought with one arm the whole fight. Gets rocked by a left hook, gets up at the count of 2 and the piece of shit ref doesnt even have the decency to count to 8 and then see how hes doing. Fucking asshole. 

These refs play with fighters careers.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl :rofl that's what you get for leaving your feet to throw a fucking hook


:rofl

I was showing my son how throw a left hook today. I'm going to show him this so he knows how not to throw a hook or use the shoulder roll. He's been using the should roll for about a year but he calls it the money mayweather.


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

fuck Thurman or Karass.... give the 10,000 bucks to Arakawa.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

berto is a fuggin joke


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Can't help but feel sorry for Berto, but then again he's made a shit load of money. He's been overpaid tbh.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Karass is a solid gatekeeper, but his "boxing" isn't good enough to make him a legit champ.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

A huge fan of Berto, but he has only himself to blame. Horrible game plan. No defense. Wasn't listening to Hunter at all.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

APOLLO said:


> :rofl
> 
> I was showing my son how throw a left hook today. I'm going to show him this so he knows how not to throw a hook or use the shoulder roll. He's been using the should roll for about a year but he calls it the money mayweather.


:lol: yeah Berto is a good textbook type of fighter on what not to do. Make sure your son just doesn't do bicep curls also


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> good point. Maybe we've been to unfair on him


i take back my statement


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

has got to be 1 of the dumbest fighters i have ever seen


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

De ja vu. Ortiz knocked berto down the exact same way with a little baby left hook.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

That wasn't a very good stoppage. Might not have made a huge difference but it wasn't that good.

Hard to see Berto coming back from this. He fights like he's got ankle weights on.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

what is Steve Kim's problem with Virgil Hunter?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto is alright with me, he is right, he was supposed to get his 8 count.
That was a terrible stoppage.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> i take back my statement


:lol:


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

Respect to Berto. He has his flaws, but he puts it all on the line. Fuck anyone who shits on him.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> what is Steve Kim's problem with Virgil Hunter?


?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Give Karass to Chaves now....


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dem scores!


Man, the fix was in. Again.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> what is Steve Kim's problem with Virgil Hunter?


He hates Andre Ward and by extension Hunter. It's really childish because he's a good writer.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

That might be the best card top to bottom this year.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Berto was done. Made good cash off of Soto-Karass winning, but I lost a shit-ton on fucking Chavez.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Archer said:


> fuck Thurman or Karass.... give the 10,000 bucks to Arakawa.


Hell yeah!!! That dude deserves to get paid!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Give Karass to Chaves now....


Chaves KOs Karass quicker than Maidana in my opinion.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Dem scores!
> 
> Man, the fix was in. Again.


Damn. How can anyone have Berto ahead?


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Dear HBO: You don't matter.

What a f'n card.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Damn. How can anyone have Berto ahead?


I guess we know why Virgil Hunter Told Berto, around round 6 or 7, "Whatever you do just don't quit." He knew.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Andre Ward needs to join the Showtime family again.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Berto's footwork is horrible at this level. Count was horrible, it was the fucking 12th round!!!!!

Gratz to Karass.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> He hates Andre Ward and by extension Hunter. It's really childish because he's a good writer.


I dunno about the good writer part. If anything I'd say childishness is the norm for Kim.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Chaves KOs Karass quicker than Maidana in my opinion.


I think I agree....


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Hell yeah!!! That dude deserves to get paid!!!


did you not hear that de la hoya gave both omar and nihito got the knockout bonus.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Chaves KOs Karass quicker than Maidana in my opinion.


HELL TO THE FUCKING NO!? What kind of shit are you smoking. JSK beats Chavez better than Thurman did! He's going for Chavez's glass body you can count on that. JSK TKO 6 Chavez :bbb.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

El Mexi-Box said:


> HELL TO THE FUCKING NO!? What kind of shit are you smoking. JSK beats Chavez better than Thurman did! He's going for Chavez's glass body you can count on that. JSK TKO 6 Chavez :bbb.


Yeah, because he beat one hand Berto...hell, he hit the canvas against shot 1 hand Berto....:rolleyes


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

El Mexi-Box said:


> HELL TO THE FUCKING NO!? What kind of shit are you smoking. JSK beats Chavez better than Thurman did! He's going for Chavez's glass body you can count on that. JSK TKO 6 Chavez :bbb.


Soto was hurt by a one armed Berto to the body on the inside. LOL.
When you realize Berto doesn't have a big left and can't fight on the inside period, it should hit home to you that thurman and Chaves would both KO Soto-Karass, he is just a gatekeeper man.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Commentator was clearly bias and didn't call anything Soto Karass did, didn't even realise or call Berto's obvious injury from the third round onward.

Virgil Hunter couldn't give his fighter actual help when he needed it. Just said "DON'T QUIT, YOU GOT THIS" when he clearly didn't have a fucking clue what to do.

Referee didn't have any idea either. Ridiculously shit stoppage. Look, I get Berto was taking serious harm, and I thought he shoulda been stopped from the 4th round. But really, not even gonna give him an 8 count? Just gets up and you wave it off? Just fuck off, man. Stop it when it matters or stop wasting time. 

And then the analysts of Buncy and Barry. Neither one agreeing with eachother, neither one having a fucking clue what they're on about, and neither one even giving the remote respect to the winner. All about how Berto is shit and a hype job, not even the respect to a one armed bloke who fought hard when he was done by round 3.

Sad. Sad by all parties, really was.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

What a night of fights... I'm fucken exhausted!
HBO can eat a FAT SHOwtime dick


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Soto was hurt by a one armed Berto to the body on the inside. LOL.
> When you realize Berto doesn't have a big left and can't fight on the inside period, it should hit home to you that thurman and Chaves would both KO Soto-Karass, he is just a gatekeeper man.


...And Chavez got put down by a fucking body-shot. JSK had some ridiculous good body-shots on Berto. Chavez and his glass body would go down.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Virgil Hunter couldn't give his fighter actual help when he needed it. Just said "DON'T QUIT, YOU GOT THIS" when he clearly didn't have a fucking clue what to do.


Hunter was giving him great instructions

"Don't pull out." Berto was trying to ride the right hand out instead of staying inside and taking the leverage away. He never listened.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> did you not hear that de la hoya gave both omar and nihito got the knockout bonus.


For real? That's really cool, it was just a BRUUUUTAL fucking fight. Actually a lot of the fighters that we saw tonight deserve some kind of bonus. It's been a very special night of boxing. I'm exhausted just from watching, seriously!------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ Just to add..... a HUUUUUUGE shoutout to the matchmakers, hell of a job, who ever you are!!!!!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Hunter was giving him great instructions
> 
> "Don't pull out." Berto was trying to ride the right hand out instead of staying inside and taking the leverage away. He never listened.


Sorry, but Hunter is looking more and more overrated. I agree. He didn't know what the hell he was doing in that fight.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

El Mexi-Box said:


> ...And Chavez got put down by a fucking body-shot. JSK had some ridiculous good body-shots on Berto. Chavez and his glass body would go down.


By Thurman, a puncher......not fucking past prime one armed gassed gatekeeper Andre Berto!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

El Mexi-Box said:


> ...And Chavez got put down by a fucking body-shot. JSK had some ridiculous good body-shots on Berto. Chavez and his glass body would go down.


JSK knocked down, not out, a Berto who was also knocked down and not out by Robert Guerrero, Vic Ortiz, and Collazo. Congrats I guess, but Chaves(with an "S") and Thurman both KO Berto clean, especially a 1 armed Berto.

JSK will give a unskilled fighter a rough fight, but he simply isn't an elite fighter, and Chaves's people would greatly benefit from putting him in against a JSK on a 2 fight streak who Showtime is trying to portray as being legit.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Hunter was giving him great instructions
> 
> "Don't pull out." Berto was trying to ride the right hand out instead of staying inside and taking the leverage away. He never listened.


He's a good motivator. Shit cornerman though. No actual instructions other than obvious shit like "YOUR RIGHT HAND HURT? THROW YOUR LEFT HAND! DON'T GIVE IN!"

God forbid Amir Khan, he's the worst guy to have in the corner. He's not a defensive wizard, he's riding off the coat tails of Ward. I don't know what he's actually teaching behind closed doors, but as a cornerman, he's fucking shit. His track record is very bad. I've never watched one of his fights and thought "he's giving good advice here." What I see is mentally weak fighters going to the corner begging for something to do and him giving them motivation and not pulling them out (which takes balls as a trainer by the way, especially when your paycheck and future is at stake to pull someone out) but them continuing to lose the fight and only fighting on what they know. Berto did essentially nothing different in that fight, Khan did nothing different except have a punch up with someone who he was leagues above, and I don't remember the lad's name who fought a week or so ago against that remarkably shit fighter who had no defense, but he fell apart in 4 rounds too. Not a good sign at all. And this is supposed to be the most sought after trainer in the world? Andre Ward is so evidently natural talent and has a long history in boxing, so what exactly is this magician teaching other than the plain fucking obvious?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> JSK knocked down, not out, a Berto who was also knocked down and not out by Robert Guerrero, Vic Ortiz, and Collazo. Congrats I guess, but Chaves(with an "S") and Thurman both KO Berto clean, especially a 1 armed Berto.
> 
> JSK will give a unskilled fighter a rough fight, but he simply isn't an elite fighter, and Chaves's people would greatly benefit from putting him in against a JSK on a 2 fight streak who Showtime is trying to portray as being legit.


I don't believe in that boxing circle bullshit. We'll see when/if Karass meets up with Chavez. (Oh, and it's my auto-correct that is doing the "z", but who the hell cares). I got Karass again, he hasn't disappointed, and that Maidana fight was called off way too soon like the Josesito bout. Berto was getting utterly destroyed. This is the same Berto that gave Roberto Guerrero hell and shut one of his eyes. Karass was dominating him.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> By Thurman, a puncher......not fucking past prime one armed gassed gatekeeper Andre Berto!


Berto can punch. From all the v-cash bets, Berto was still looking like the favorite in this fight. People just don't want to give JSK the credit he deserves. Well see when Karass gets another shot. He was looking really good in that fight, though showing angles and using his reach and jab. We could also say the same thing about Thurman getting rocked by Chavez who hasn't fought any elite talent and had ~1 fight in America, but I won't mention that because I'll give Thurman the credit.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Just home from work, so can any of you give me a bireif summary of the fights? How would you guys rate em, heard there was a couple of wars tonight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Just home from work, so can any of you give me a bireif summary of the fights? How would you guys rate em, heard there was a couple of wars tonight.


Chaves v Thurman = 8/10
Arakami vs. Figouroa = 10/10
Berto v. Soto-Karass = 7/10


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Just home from work, so can any of you give me a bireif summary of the fights? How would you guys rate em, heard there was a couple of wars tonight.


Pretty awesome night of boxing, i'd say. My advise is for you to stay the fuck away from boxing forums until the fights are up on youtube. Then just sit back and enjoy 2 high quality fights, and one EPIC battle.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice, was expecting Soto Karass-Berto to be exciting, but pleasently surprised that Figorea and Thurmans fights were better, thought they were mismatches.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Is any one else tired of seeing sloppy fights? Figueroa-Arakawa, Berto-Soto Karass (mostly because of Berto) and Berto-Guerrero type fights. Don't get me wrong, entertaining fights and I appreciate the grueling effort and experience a fighter needs to perform in that kind of brawl, but it really looks like it could be anyone in there wearing the gloves sometimes (which clearly isn't the case). Arm punches and awkward holds and flat feet and people falling over.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Just home from work, so can any of you give me a bireif summary of the fights? How would you guys rate em, heard there was a couple of wars tonight.


Chaves showed himself to the world of boxing, showed what I told people months before in my thread here, that he is very dangerous against anyone!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I came in from watching UFC. Boxing was still a massive upgrade technique wise. This was a knockout kings card and they were fighting for bonuses. down and dirty boxing


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Fucking solid night of boxing.


----------

